# easy baby sweater/ top down



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I thought this was a cute top down pattern that others might enjoy making

http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/LibertyWool/LibertyWool_BabyCardigan.pdf


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Love the "top down" patterns! TNX for posting :thumbup:


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> Love the "top down" patterns! TNX for posting :thumbup:


your very welcome. I love the top down patterns also and thought this one was cute,

Enjoy the pattern and happy knitting.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Too cute. I love top down patterns.
Thanks for sharing,


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Love it and have saved it to make for our first grandson --- but may have to do it for the granddaughters, too! Made a pullover for one of them out of Liberty Wool last Christmas, and I loved working with it.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Put it in my file for later, thanks!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for this link. I love knitting top down!!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Great pattern! Thank you for sharing, I've already printed it out!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Love it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Great pattern! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Love it.Thanks for sharing..


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

I filed this one. Thank You!


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

I filed this one! Thank You.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Although I'm a beginner and the pattern is marked intermediate I'd love to knit this sweater. At our knitting group we have a standing joke about the beginners trying something that is marked an intermediate pattern. Thanks for the link. It's a cute sweater! :-D


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

That sweater came out nicely. I love top-down's too - is that one of the long color changing yarns? I keep forgetting what you call them. Looks nice...


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Love it, beautiful work. Thanks for posting and sharing, seeing others work inspires me.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Cute pattern. Thanks for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## wish3765 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you for the link cute sweater


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

btibbs70 said:


> Love the "top down" patterns! TNX for posting :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ksenia88 (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for the link, it is now saved in my patterns folder


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I am so glad to see so many people will enjoy using this pattern. I will continue to post links as I come across others that I think many will enjoy making.

Happy knitting to everyone and enjoy the pattern.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

so cute & easy too i like that lol


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

so cute & easy too i like that lol


----------



## mamad1pet (May 23, 2012)

thanks for the link to the pattern but it is not found on server.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

mamad1pet said:


> thanks for the link to the pattern but it is not found on server.


This link was posted back on Jul 6, 2013 and at the time was available. I guess they removed it from their free patterns.


----------

